# HVAC VFD Drive Manufacturers



## damien_f (Jul 30, 2009)

what HVAC vfd drive manufacturers do you guys recommend? it seems like there's lot of different european manufacturers but cost of their products comparably higher to the US made or asian made. i've heard lot of good things about european made drives tho.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Yaskawa that is based in Missouri is a great company to work with ordering and tech service.


----------



## damien_f (Jul 30, 2009)

I've heard good things about Yaskawa too, in industrial drives side tho. Have you heard of AC Tech? Couple of people recommended their MCH series drives.

http://www.ctiautomation.net/AC-Tech-MCH-HVAC-Drives.htm


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

damien_f said:


> I've heard good things about Yaskawa too, in industrial drives side tho. Have you heard of AC Tech? Couple of people recommended their MCH series drives.
> 
> http://www.ctiautomation.net/AC-Tech-MCH-HVAC-Drives.htm


 
AHH, please don't do it. First off they suck to get parts for. Secondly, I have seen so many in new schools that are already out of production. I think most of the ones I have seen were bought disconntinued. Cost over $2000 for a set of ABB contactors for a drive less than 2 years old.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i like eaton cutler hammer
do not like abb

cutler hammer made in usa all metal, easy to program and has ac choke!:thumbsup:


----------



## KnightRider (Sep 11, 2009)

Just don't like Simmons drives. Had some problems with power supply requirements. They can't handle any spikes at all and then shut down. AB is good.


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Square D sucks, ABB not too bad.


----------



## Rm2382 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Great VFD*

The new Vacon 100 series is hands down the best drive ever made for the HVAC industry. Made in USA no codes only plain English faults and reccomended corrective action on the screen.


----------



## lzenglish (May 22, 2010)

Only used ABB on 100 HP, and below, Had some minor problems in the low voltage circuit, but solved under warranty.

Wayne


----------



## damien_f (Jul 30, 2009)

Any experience with Danfoss Brand?


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2013)

We have wired a lot of different brands of drives .

Some / most of the first few early generation drives are dead now & being replaced . We have done several change outs .

Around here , the drive is usually sold by the mechanical or the controls contractor . We get the job of mounting / installing and running / terminating the line voltage . We run the low voltage & the mechanical / control contractor does start up .

One of the control contractors we work with sells Dan Foss drives . But I can not say if they are good or bad .


God bless
Wyr


----------



## rite123 (Dec 10, 2013)

There are a lot of companies who provide the HVAC, But Kelvin Systems Pvt. Ltd. is one of the best company who provide the HVAC VFD Drive Manufacturers.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Eaton offers several variable frequency drives designed specifically for HVAC applications. These ultra-efficient drives offer flexibility and adaptability.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

We Recommend Yaskawa.

Because all variable frequency drives (VFDs) are rigorously tested, Yaskawa ensures that quality and reliability are designed and built in.


----------

